

Your mind is the only coffee you need - antoniodavoli
http://davo.li/blog/2013/10/03/your-mind-is-the-only-coffee-you-need/

======
techiev2
"Go to sleep soon in order to wake up full of energies"

True. But generally (and particularly so in my case too), the late night space
offers something that the day isn't able to provide. A calmness to think about
what one is working on. If the going to sleep early is accompanied by starting
work quite early in the morning, it could certainly serve the purpose :)

~~~
antoniodavoli
Of course. I was used to work mainly during the night, but now I fell that i
am not productive as i was. So, i tried to change my schedule and, indeed,
starting quite early as you say is (for now) a better strategy.

